# How much water do you drink a day?



## Kyusho

*How much water to you consume a day*​
0 > 1 litre 204.02%1 > 2 litres 7214.49%2 > 3 litres 13627.36%3 > 4 litres 13026.16%4 > 5 litres 6913.88%5 litres plus7014.08%


----------



## Kyusho

How much water do you guys drink a day? I try and drink atleast 4 litres a day, otherwise I become dehydrated. I additionally consume 1 litre of water per 1 hour of exercise also; both weights and cardio. Are you hydrated?


----------



## Kyusho

Yer, including shakes I drink alot more actually, thinking about it. Didn't include those, nor tea or cofee- just water. I reguarlly go between 4-6 on the scale, so been drinking 1 pint of water with every meal of the day. Amazing how much more energized I feel.


----------



## MrIncognito

I don't measure my water intake but I'd guess about 3 gallons a day, I always have a 2 litre bottle of water by my side (actually have a 1 litre right now, fail).


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

MrIncognito said:


> I don't measure my water intake but I'd guess about *3 gallons a day*, I always have a 2 litre bottle of water by my side (actually have a 1 litre right now, fail).


That's a massive 13 1/2 litres a day that's alot of water watch you don't drown. :thumb:


----------



## Bulk1

I just aim to drink 2 glasses of water every hr. and another with each meal. I feel stronger and more energised when I am keeping the fluids topped up...and look fuller in the muscles...and its free.


----------



## Prodiver

We've been here before...

Everything you eat and drink that contains water contributes to your daily water intake - tea, coffee, milk, cola, shakes, boiled vegetables... And even ordinary beer. Strong beer and spirits are slight net dehydrators because they make you pee more than the water they give.

If you drink somewhat too much water you'll simply need to pee more: your body will only use the water it needs.

If you drink much too much water your kidney regulation may be exceeded and you may deplete your electrolyte levels, which can cause cramp and eventually heart problems.

You need more water when the weather's cold and your metabolism's increased so you pee more, and in hot weather and when exercising when you sweat more.

The easiest way to tell if you're correctly hydrated is to look at your pee: it should be a pale straw colour.

If it's water clear you're drinking too much; if it's darker, you need more water.

Ignore the first pee of the day which may be darker, and some vitamins and supplements can colour your pee.


----------



## rfc

I drink 4-5 litres a day, always got a pint glass of water with me. That's just water, not including cups of tea or shakes.


----------



## SK-XO

Prodiver said:


> We've been here before...
> 
> Everything you eat and drink that contains water contributes to your daily water intake - tea, coffee, milk, cola, shakes, boiled vegetables... And even ordinary beer. Strong beer and spirits are slight net dehydrators because they make you pee more than the water they give.
> 
> If you drink somewhat too much water you'll simply need to pee more: your body will only use the water it needs.
> 
> If you drink much too much water your kidney regulation may be exceeded and you may deplete your electrolyte levels, which can cause cramp and eventually heart problems.
> 
> You need more water when the weather's cold and your metabolism's increased so you pee more, and in hot weather and when exercising when you sweat more.
> 
> The easiest way to tell if you're correctly hydrated is to look at your pee: it should be a pale straw colour.
> 
> If it's water clear you're drinking too much; if it's darker, you need more water.
> 
> Ignore the first pee of the day which may be darker, and some vitamins and supplements can colour your pee.


Informative post, reps.

But yah I drink about 4 liters not including that derived from food etc.


----------



## deeppurple

MrIncognito said:


> I don't measure my water intake but I'd guess about 3 gallons a day, I always have a 2 litre bottle of water by my side (actually have a 1 litre right now, fail).


yeaaa.

and my mothers still alive.


----------



## russforever

dunnno??? enough to keep me PEE PEE light


----------



## Prodiver

Thanks, but how many of you guys drinking huge amounts of water have water-clear pee, and have to pee a lot?

There really is no benefit from taking in excess water!


----------



## rfc

Prodiver said:


> Thanks, but how many of you guys drinking huge amounts of water have water-clear pee, and have to pee a lot?
> 
> There really is no benefit from taking in excess water!


Sometimes mine is water-clear, sometimes pale yellow. This is after the 1st 2 pees of the day anyway. I always find i'm getting a dry mouth so i keep drinking water all day. Always find i'm really dehydrated when i wake up as well and it takes at least 2 pints of water before i'm hydrated.


----------



## Kyusho

Mine was usually between 4-6 in colour on the scale; hence my increase in consumption. Now operating at a healthy 2-3 :thumb:



Prodiver said:


> Thanks, but how many of you guys drinking huge amounts of water have water-clear pee, and have to pee a lot?
> 
> There really is no benefit from taking in excess water!


----------



## Slater8486

I drink around 5 litres of water just when am at work 8.00-5.00 plus shakes and just normal cordial drinks when am at home. I reckon around 6-7 litres a day.


----------



## Will101

I drink enough to keep p*ss straw coloured. Typically this is about 4 litres a day depending on heat / training / time of day etc.

I re-use a 1/2 litre plastic bottle so I can keep tabs on it.


----------



## derrygymman

drink approx 4 litres of water per day, more when training. pee usually pale unless been on beer lol


----------



## BigDom86

not much, maybe a litre


----------



## engllishboy

Pop a MP Super Vit B Complex tab and tell me what colour your pee is on the chart. Hi Viz green isn't on there.


----------



## egyption t

not less than 6 litres for me


----------



## smaj210

well there's water in beer so about 18 pints a day, 12 without lol


----------



## Nelson

I really, really don't understand how/why people drink so much... :confused1:

Think I might measure mine tomorrow out of curiosity... :beer:


----------



## XL

I try to aim for 4.


----------



## Barker

Sorry didnt, read the poll properly and clicked 5+

But ever since i started working out ages ago ive been drinking 7-8+ pints a day, i dont know what that converts to in litres but i know i have my fair share.


----------



## Falcone

About 3


----------



## lolik

around 3 on training days. Otherwise 2


----------



## [email protected]

aim for 4 usualy 3 tho


----------



## Heineken

3 or 4 + about 6 green teas a day


----------



## aka

nice chart, when at work I keep forgetting to drink otherwise 2 or 3 liters a day


----------



## chris27

Prodiver said:


> We've been here before...
> 
> Everything you eat and drink that contains water contributes to your daily water intake - tea, coffee, milk, cola, shakes, boiled vegetables... And even ordinary beer. Strong beer and spirits are slight net dehydrators because they make you pee more than the water they give.
> 
> If you drink somewhat too much water you'll simply need to pee more: your body will only use the water it needs.
> 
> If you drink much too much water your kidney regulation may be exceeded and you may deplete your electrolyte levels, which can cause cramp and eventually heart problems.
> 
> You need more water when the weather's cold and your metabolism's increased so you pee more, and in hot weather and when exercising when you sweat more.
> 
> The easiest way to tell if you're correctly hydrated is to look at your pee: it should be a pale straw colour.
> 
> If it's water clear you're drinking too much; if it's darker, you need more water.
> 
> Ignore the first pee of the day which may be darker, and some vitamins and supplements can colour your pee.


nice post prodiver :thumbup1:


----------



## WillOdling

always over 5 id say


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i drink a 2litre bottle of water TWICE throughout the day and 1 litre when working out and another litre through water in my protein shakes so that makes just under 6litres a day 

**** is number 1 all throughout the day ! do around 8-10 ****es a day easy lol

bear in mind but i am under a contest prep so drinking a lot of water is more commen when dieting (hunger and water loss from sweat cause you to drink more)


----------



## Ronne

I Usually drink 9 pints a day. Not sure if i need to increase that amount but seems okay at moment..


----------



## Jim206152

About 4 litres a day, lately my pee has been pink, but thats because beetroots in season.


----------



## Pete122

i'd like to drink 4-5 litres but i reckon i really only drink about 2-3.

Are there really added benefits in drinking more water ?


----------



## rs007

Prodiver said:


> Thanks, but how many of you guys drinking huge amounts of water have water-clear pee, and have to pee a lot?
> 
> There really is no benefit from taking in excess water!


I agree with you in general, and I naturally drink around 3-4.5 litres of fluid alone each day. This JUST keeps me running clear to pale straw at darkest, not at the toilet too much, and more importantly IMO, this is what something in my body is telling me I need - any less and I am thirsty.

Thats what I mean, I drink when thirsty basically, and it always works out I am between 3 and 4.5 litres straight fluids.

There IS a temporary desireable effect to taking in "too" high a water level for competitors though, and I am certain it comes from what you mentioned - electrolyte depletion. This can help "dry out" but it is always going to be risky to some degree for the reasons you mention.

Also, it fvcks my head up; no big surprise since messed up electrolyte levels are thought to be part of what causes manic depression.


----------



## big_jim_87

not enough!


----------



## james12345

whenever im thirsty.. on average prob 4 liters a day mainly in my workout.


----------



## Lopez Original

On average 4 -5, sometimes 6 depending on what bodypart I'm training.


----------



## pira

I drink on average 2 litres of water every day, around half litre of pure fruit juice, 4-5 cups of tea. Pee is always straw coloured or clear. During training i'll have at least 2 litres in an hour sesh.


----------



## SuperSwole

Always number 1 on Monday-Friday but Saturday and Sunday I don't drink as much so it goes down to around 2 on the scale.


----------



## poshbird

I drink about 3ltrs of water a day but I am trying to drink more.... BTW that chart is helpfull


----------



## Fountain

Try and get in 4 litres a day, have multiple alarms set on my phone to go off throughout the day or i tend to forget  !


----------



## ShiftyUK

Prodiver said:


> Thanks, but how many of you guys drinking huge amounts of water have water-clear pee, and have to pee a lot?
> 
> There really is no benefit from taking in excess water!


When at work (work at a cocktail bar - dogma) I went through 11 pints of water, toilet 6x in the night, yet only 2x was my pee clear. - I sweat loads and I'm on T5s, and creatine, so I try and keep my water intake around 3 - 4 litres on average, but yeah 11 pints in 5hrs was too much.

I never knew clean was bad, I'll keep an eye on it now. O and does anyone elses pee go like an illuminous yellow when taking Multi Vitamins? 

+ Reps Prodiver.


----------



## chrisj22

Not enough!!!

About 2 litres a day at the mo.

Usually have about 3, but cba recently...


----------



## thetong6969

i put 3-4 maybe more some days as i am diabetic every pill or supplement i take affects me liver n urine

also i train and drink 2 litres

plus probably have 2-4 litres at work at night

it's at home i lack sometimes but can tel when i need a drink without dehydration in my mouth


----------



## Lois_Lane

So 4 people said they drink less than one liter per day. I will assume they drink things like tea and don't count that as water because if you are seriously only consuming 1 liter of water per day that's not good....

I don't have a target as it depends on activity levels/heat levels that day and so on.

I would say never less than 4 liters.


----------



## Jack92

i just carry a 2 litre bottle around with me EVERYWHERE i go


----------



## Lois_Lane

Jack92 said:


> i just carry a 2 litre bottle around with me EVERYWHERE i go


 Wow you must look cool:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Syko

I drink around 2 litres and that dont include shakes but i need to drink more

I just hate getting up in the middle of the night for the toilet then it takes me a while to get back to sleep

I do try to not drink as much after 6pm but it dont seem to help

I was just reading my free flex magazine and it was saying Kai Greene drink 12 litres a day


----------



## H22civic

I drink 4 litres per day and then whatever i get from other sources on top of that.


----------



## GM-20

at least 4 per day id guess.

although like con depends on other factors.


----------



## Matt 1

Actual water, around 4.

But then I'm drinking milk, orange juice, tea'coffee as well


----------



## nobbysnuts123

4 pints


----------



## nobbysnuts123

Lois_Lane said:


> Wow you must look cool:thumb: :beer:


hahahahahahaha


----------



## nobbysnuts123

Jack92 said:


> i just carry a 2 litre bottle around with me EVERYWHERE i go


do you have a girlfriend


----------



## xpower

Plenty.don't count directly how much TBH

3-4 litres at a guess


----------



## JM

I would say 2-3 litres a day sometimes a bit more sometimes a bit less.


----------



## martin brown

I have around 3-4 ish per day.

I certainly am sceptical if somebody says they drink over 10 litres a day!!


----------



## DB

I don't drink enough,

Prob 1 litre not including 3-4 shakes

so 3-4 including shakes


----------



## d4ead

I drink 5 or 6 pints of coffee...

3 pints of milk...

2 pints water.


----------



## bizzlewood

3-4 litres made up of water and green tea


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Seeing that chart was actually kinda useful i'll be sub consciously checking the colour of my pee on regular intervals now :laugh: *nudges the chap in the neibouring urinal* i say mate your wee wee seems a little dark are we getting our 3 litres a day? *crack*


----------



## MissBC

i drink about 2 coffees

1-2 shakes

about 2-4l of water depending on how im feeling


----------



## MissBC

d4ead said:


> *I drink 5 or 6 pints of coffee...*
> 
> *3 pints of milk...*
> 
> 2 pints water.


holy feck... seriously

5-6 PINTS of coffee???


----------



## radekisner34

I used to drink at least 6 liter per day but as we go doctor perception we should drink 8-10 liter per day.Water is most important part of our health and wellness life.Most of the diseases can be avoided through it.


----------



## IrishRaver

5-6 PINTS of coffee? wtf?


----------



## Hard Trainer

Im guessing 3-4L. Not all ways water though sometimes fizzy vimto (sugar free as im a diabetic)


----------



## Ninja

2-4L


----------



## Virtus

Enough to make me **** every 15 minues, probably 5 litres and a 5-10 cups of tea/coffee in work


----------



## rizlagreen

4-6


----------



## Paulieb

3-4 litres for me I find having one of these helps

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.clavey.com/images/Camelbak1L.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.clavey.com/index.php%3FcPath%3D1_12_163&usg=__JV3Bl9e0QP7p8PMjh0fPAiupkxY=&h=500&w=500&sz=15&hl=en&start=28&sig2=w_5FRupgrMARL7Ub4r6d7g&zoom=1&tbnid=yn0Z-VFI1NZXGM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=114&ei=_jr_TOHSJYvp4AbV1OTgCA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcamelbak%2B1%2Blitre%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1152%26bih%3D704%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C456&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=551&vpy=358&dur=929&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=111&ty=120&oei=uDr_TKfKJ9KwhAfYxqDLCQ&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:28&biw=1152&bih=704


----------



## liam0810

5 litres per day and am always p*ssing! plus on top of this probably another litre through protein shakes and 2 green teas as well a day


----------



## Randy Watson

Prob 3-4 litres


----------



## bigdaveuk

You need 35ml per kg, extra if you have extra losses like diarrohea or sweating


----------



## BoxerJay

On a normal day about 4-5 pints

On a day i am training in the gym - 6-7 pints

On a day I'm down the boxing gym - 8-9 pints (I must sweat out about 2 lmao)


----------



## Greenspin

5-7 a day of water, including that in shakes ect. I find if Im feeling a bit incoherent, tired, or hungry ect, then some water sorts it out. I carry a big glass bottle round everywhere I go.


----------



## WestinGourmet

I was under the impression that too much water passing through your body is bad for you?

I thought the recommended daily amount was 2-2.5 litres...


----------



## Nickthegreek

I drink over 5 litres a day. It's my insurance against being dehydrated. Saying that I still somtimes wake up in the morning feeling dehydrated with a dry mouth. Another problem is that I tend to wake up in the middle of nearly every night to pee. Which effects my sleep patterns. Does anyone else have this problem?

I was just reading something about how being well hydrated helps burn body fat also.

"When you're dehydrated, the body's instinctive reaction is to hold on to whatever water it does have in order to survive. When this water retention occurs, the waste products in the body aren't flushed out, and build up in your system. At this point, the liver will try to help out with the overload. The problem is, when the liver helps out during fluid retention, it can't do its own jobs as efficiently, one of which is burning stored body fat for energy. The result is that your body may not be able to burn body fat as efficiently as normal." (Tom Venuto, 2003, Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle, Fitness Renaissance)


----------



## Prodiver

Jonk87 said:


> If you take steroids you have to drink 3 - 4 ltrs a day to clear your kidneys and liver right?


No.


----------



## Prodiver

Nickthegreek said:


> I drink over 5 litres a day. It's my insurance against being dehydrated. Saying that I still somtimes wake up in the morning feeling dehydrated with a dry mouth. Another problem is that I tend to wake up in the middle of nearly every night to pee. Which effects my sleep patterns. Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> I was just reading something about how being well hydrated helps burn body fat also.
> 
> "When you're dehydrated, the body's instinctive reaction is to hold on to whatever water it does have in order to survive. When this water retention occurs, the waste products in the body aren't flushed out, and build up in your system. At this point, the liver will try to help out with the overload. The problem is, when the liver helps out during fluid retention, it can't do its own jobs as efficiently, one of which is burning stored body fat for energy. The result is that your body may not be able to burn body fat as efficiently as normal." (Tom Venuto, 2003, Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle, Fitness Renaissance)


If you're under about 50 and correctly hydrated, you shouldn't have to get up during the night to pee.

Drink too much, especially soon before bed, and you'll prob have to get up.

If your pee's water clear you're drinking too much.

Everyone tends to wake up with a dry mouth, but you won't really become dehydrated while inactive in bed for 8 hours.

Otherwise you may have an enlarged prostate either from gear use or familarly - it runs in families - but again it's rare under 50.

The liver stuff sounds bollox to me.


----------



## deep85

id drink normally 2-3 litres easy. i was told the other day that too much water can out strain on the kidneys? any truth to this?


----------



## Shorty1002

3 - 4 litres! I didn't think it was anywhere near that much, but having taken into account shakes etc it is easily 3 litres a day!


----------



## MaoMl

4 litres. Not including workout.


----------



## BIG BUCK

A few years ago i worked out i would waste over 5 weeks being in the toilet due to drinking............ so now i drink max one glass of water a day and have a lot more free time because of it.


----------



## 44carl44

Don't keep count just drink as much as I can.


----------



## gymaddict1986

i drink about4-5 litres a day,probably more.


----------



## Alan36

Kyusho said:


> How much water do you guys drink a day? I try and drink atleast 4 litres a day, otherwise I become dehydrated. I additionally consume 1 litre of water per 1 hour of exercise also; both weights and cardio. Are you hydrated?


Great chart shared by you...

It will help us to know what urine color currently is and we should take safety measures to take it to the normal...cheap supplements


----------



## massiccio

Just peed on the PC screen , I'm OK.

I think if one goes dark as #8 , one is seriously sick , rather than de-hydrated . Go to the hospital.

Anyway , interesting discussion. I keep myself hydrated all the time, then I try to flush out the extra waste with extra water. Don't think I ever drank more than 4 L water in a day, ever.


----------



## Lukeg

I have no idea in terms of amount, but always number 1 on the scale


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

3 litres plus shakes, its enough me pees clear so am hydrated


----------



## Hartman

I try to go for about 5 litres a day and I get a colour like 1 or 2... I did have a berocca the other day and I had flourescent yellow pee though!


----------



## w3lly

Around 2 - 4 LTRS

Drunk loads today.

Drink water with my creatine, then just water through out the day. so no idea really!


----------



## BoxerJay

My urine was practically green before, not good huh?

I'm normally very hydrated though


----------



## engllishboy

BoxerJay said:


> My urine was practically green before, not good huh?
> 
> I'm normally very hydrated though


My **** just now was the same colour as the hi viz vest I was wearing. Super B vitamins and a strong multi vit will do it if you're taking any.


----------



## Fluffchucker

I carry a Robinsons Juice bottle, 1L, with me everywhere I go, it reallys bugs the **** out of my workmate, LOL!!!! I put a little marker on the bottle eveytime I refill it, a tally style. Frequently, come 10pm bed time, its over 5L. Sometimes 6 or 7 if it's been leg or back day in the gym where I can get through 2L in an hour...... Shakes, & Green tea not included in the total.


----------



## Muhonu

2 litres and shakes


----------



## big steve

2 litres well actually i have about 4 pints a day

not including coffee and shakes


----------



## SteamRod

7-10 liters not counting what I drinkl weight training/shakes/tea/coffee. look pretty dry ironically.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

I try to drink 4-5 liters a day! Plus coffee and shakes!


----------



## murphy2010

I only go through maybe 2 litres most including shakes. But this isnt including diet coke, usually go through bout 1liter of that a day too


----------



## johnny_lee

to much i dont know why i bother drinking it it comes out as fast as it goes it, if im in the gym i normally go through about 5 -6 water bottles )keep re filling) and get home and **** after **** after **** follows and then you think youve stopped ****ing and you **** more its ****ing annoying.


----------



## slunkeh

Is it just me or does number 4 on that chart look darker than 5 & 6??


----------



## Dapps

i aim for about 5-6 but never the less try to make sure my **** is clear


----------



## sc0tt

I drink at least 2-3 litres a day excluding shakes, tea, coffee and during exercise etc. Thought that was a lot until I seen some of the responses on here!!! lol


----------



## Hope

sc0tt said:


> I drink at least 2-3 litres a day excluding shakes, tea, coffee and during exercise etc. Thought that was a lot until I seen some of the responses on here!!! lol


I'm around the same and find that hard enough!!


----------



## 12sec1/4

3-4 liters Monday to Friday and around 2 Litres Sat and Sunday!


----------



## Guest

Too much atm, up all night p1ssing like a race horse!


----------



## Diegouru

Two or three cups of tea while at work, shakes, and more water during work out.......


----------



## Ts23

about 10 litres at the min, ill start cutting it down soon though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ts23 said:


> about 10 litres at the min, ill start cutting it down soon though


Christ, do you work from the toilet??


----------



## Breda

Fcuk knows!!!

I'm not dehydrated so i guess i'm drinking enough but no where near the amounts some of you are drinkin


----------



## CrazeUK

I get through 6 litres a day, Spend half my work day ****ing


----------



## eezy1

bout 3 on training days and 2 on non


----------



## lobo

roughly 6 litres daily


----------



## xkrdan

being on keto i have developed a new love for coke zero i could easily have two litres of that a day 2 litres of water a day


----------



## Tom90

I've drunk 4.5l already and I've got .75l in a bottle next to me and another 1.5l in the fridge for later

I'm on my 4 days off from work though, when I'm in work I can manage maybe 3l a day, just don't have time to keep going to the toilet!


----------



## Moonbeam

I drink about 2-3 litre a day.


----------



## Rottee

I drink 4-6. Most days its over 4.


----------



## j-man

a lot and then **** no stop


----------



## mark44

I tend to drink loads of water. The water machine at my work is the other side of the office so it gives me an excuse to go for a wonder round everytime I have a drink.


----------



## Andy-E

Not enough, im never thirsty its strange. Just Tea, ill drink as and when im thirsty which is rare ill take 1ltr to the gym and bring that home full sometimes.


----------



## littledaz

4 lts min through day, take 2 ltrs to gym which sometimes all goes, then some more before bed.

Downside is pi$$ing none stop all day.


----------



## Al n

I'm usually 1 to 4 on the colour scale but I dont know how much water I drink in total. I drink a lot of coffee or tea, shakes, diluted juice and also plenty of water during training.

Thirsty now actually now you mention it.

I do drink more when using creatine, which leads to far more trips to the lav.


----------



## 2004mark

Not a clue. Generally 600ml in the morning, 600ml before bed and about 1-1.5 litres in the gym. So probably 3-4 throughout the day


----------



## cruicky27

i do bout a gallon, not including food etc water and ice = ace


----------



## Dux

Probably not enough, I'm always having to force myself to drink more.

I'd say 3 litres max.


----------



## fitrut

lately 4 ltrs


----------



## Guest

not sure how much i drink but just before, during and for a short while after training i'm pretty sure i drink enough water to last me the day


----------



## zak1990

3-5 litres


----------



## UKBenC

On average 1-2 but on training days more near 3


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Jinx91

As above 2 - 3


----------



## dandaman1990

Normally drink about 8 cups a day


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

as often as i can really


----------



## Barman

at lest 4 but most days between 5-6 liters


----------



## montytom

Does flavoured water count? If so at the moment in total about 2 litres


----------



## big_jim_87

4lt minimum from diet drinks squash and water.


----------



## lxm

3.5ltr of water daily. The about 1.2 of water and sugar free diluting juice


----------



## bayaga

I'd say about 4 litres of plain water.

I'm ****ing constantly lol!


----------



## Superhorse

On DNP so about 10ltr


----------



## WilsonR6

I drink a litre just while in the gym

Drink vimto by the pint when at home, which is 99% of the time


----------



## BigAggs

Usually around 3-4 litres a day, should be drinking more though


----------



## stone14

only time mine is dark is normally the 1st 1 upon waking, i normally go off my urine if i need to drink more, if its getting colours i neck a pint or more of water then continue with my normal drinking


----------



## Slater8486

WilsonR6 said:


> I drink a litre just while in the gym
> 
> Drink vimto by the pint when at home, which is 99% of the time


Am the same but with Orange & Pineapple Robinsons

Just water though I reckon I guzzle about 5-6 litres a day through work and gym. Been waking at 5 everymorning for last three weeks now for a pee, not good. Was thinking it was my bladder but my misses said you drink daft amounts of juice/water!

Kind of made sense


----------



## Simspin

can't drink water on its own

don't know why never hav

i hav to hav pop


----------



## jaycue2u

Usually manage about 3 - 4 ltrs each day, used to use squash in there, but since buying a fliter the water is alot nicer especially when nice and cold


----------



## stev249er

Roughly 3-4 litres each day from moment of waking up at 7am to an hour before bedtime at about 11pm. I normally average about half a pint each hour which also includes morning coffee, water with shakes, water extracted from fruit ect.


----------



## Se7en

4-5 litres daily

while training at least a litre during the session if not more


----------



## leeds_01

4l for me not usually more


----------



## flymotto

I'm not really sure how much water I drink per day, but apparently 8 glasses of water a day is good enough? I'm not sure how big the glass is supposed to be though, but I drink a lot of coffee at work so I pee a lot when I drink more water


----------



## mrxyz

Atleast 5L for me. During workout I go through over a litre. And a fair bit with in the first couple of hours of my workout


----------



## Mez

4-5 ltrs a day, then shakes/tea/coffee on top. But you can't count tea/coffee because it takes more out than it puts in I've heard.


----------



## Galaxy

About 5 litres outside of shakes


----------



## hotchy

Depends if my basketballs on. I'd drink 5 litres alone at a 2 hour training session. Normally about 3 litres + diluting juice lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

2- 3 liters i have but if its a nice hot sunny day then it can be up to 4 liters


----------



## ki3rz

Water and coffee is pretty much all I drink


----------



## haza

2/3 ltrs day


----------



## famousdavetan

I try to get through 2-3 litres a day, I used to just always have a large glass of water on the go constantly, but found that having a load of cold 500ml bottles in the fridge is easier and i get through them quicker. Probably get through a good litre of tea each day too mind...


----------



## PaulB

I seem to put 5 litres in and p1ss 10 litres out...


----------



## Guest

700ml in a morning, 2 litres throught the working day and about 1-1.5 litres in the gym.

Find it very hard to drink 7pm for whatever reason.


----------



## jake87

this time of year im lucky to get through 4 or 5 pints a day but i dont feel like i need any more than that anyway


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

7+ litres I'd say minimum of 6 on an average day


----------



## Marrsy86

For some reason I struggle to drink more than 2-3 litres


----------



## badly_dubbed

whatever my body tells me to drink.

theres no number i go by....


----------



## Narwhalmadness

4 or 5 litres a day, but it is pretty much all I drink.


----------



## greekgod

i never drank much water, and always struggled with weight loss come comp time, these past 4 yrs ive upped my water intake as such..

i drink 1litre with b/fast

1 litre between meal 1-2

again 1/2 litre with meal 2

1/2 litre between meal2-3

1litre with meal 3

1/2 litre between 3-4

1litre during w/out

1/2 litre with post w/out

1litre 2nd p/out meal

1/2 litre to 1 litre again between meal meal5-6

1/2 litre with meal6

1 cup green tea b4 bed

i find i operate beta and can be more controlling my sodium and fat loss...


----------



## just-that-ek

5ltrs min always carry a 500ml bottle with me


----------



## Bear2012

I work away a lot in places like West Africa so have developed a habit of drinking a lot of fluid. Normally between 8-10litres a day. Winter time it normally cuts back to 6litres but that would be a minimum.


----------



## TommyFire

badly_dubbed said:


> whatever my body tells me to drink.
> 
> theres no number i go by....


This!!!

I hardly drink fvck all to be honest and I'm the picture of health.


----------



## TommyFire

greekgod said:


> i never drank much water, and always struggled with weight loss come comp time, these past 4 yrs ive upped my water intake as such..
> 
> i drink 1litre with b/fast
> 
> 1 litre between meal 1-2
> 
> again 1/2 litre with meal 2
> 
> 1/2 litre between meal2-3
> 
> 1litre with meal 3
> 
> 1/2 litre between 3-4
> 
> 1litre during w/out
> 
> 1/2 litre with post w/out
> 
> 1litre 2nd p/out meal
> 
> 1/2 litre to 1 litre again between meal meal5-6
> 
> 1/2 litre with meal6
> 
> 1 cup green tea b4 bed
> 
> i find i operate beta and can be more controlling my sodium and fat loss...


Mate you must p1ss like a pedigree racehorse!


----------



## greekgod

haha u rite but its white... 

i am trying to bring it down abit as i will be working out on sites now for the summer and will be hard to continue with this...


----------



## Adz

At least 4 litres a day.

1 in morning doing HIIT, always got a bottle with me at work which I refill many times, then 1 litre at gym in evening


----------



## Home Physique

2 gallons a day.


----------



## dtlv

I tend to vary the amount I drink a lot with thr weather... probably a total of 2-3l total fluids a day in the winter, around 3-5l in the summer on a hot day assuming average activity levels. If I'm doing more on a hot day then will drink more.


----------



## SickCurrent

I consume between 1.5 - 2 gallons per day


----------



## hotchy

No training about 2 litres. With training up to 6litres+


----------



## Madoxx

A modified pee chart is on lads bible


----------



## WilsonR6

Not enough, only when at gym, then it's pop/milk/beer

When I'm taking gym seriously I manage to get a lot in

It's not rare for me to wake up with a dry face/dry lips from dehydration :/


----------



## Alex6534

Around 4 to 5 litres a day for me; trying to get my general fitness and health up so usually a litre in the morning between breakfast/cardio, litre around lunch, litre at gym and litre with my dinner/evening.


----------



## anneyauster

Hey,

Every day you lose water through your breath, perspiration, urine and bowel movements. For your body to function properly, you must replenish its water supply by consuming beverages and foods that contain water. So how much fluid does the average, healthy adult living in a temperate climate need? The Institute of Medicine determined that an adequate intake (AI) for men is roughly 3 liters (about 13 cups) of total beverages a day. The AI for women is 2.2 liters (about 9 cups) of total beverages a day.


----------

